# scuba diving lessions



## bdharris (Jul 26, 2012)

Does anyone on heregive scuba lesion I already have my NAUI book lesion done and pass the final exam me and my wife is going to learn to scuba dive my number is 334 504 5354


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Area code 334 looks like AL. Look for a local dive shop, otherwise, if you're looking at p'cola, call one or more of the local dive shops - they can assist. I went with MBT in p'cola and can recommend them; good education, very helpful and informative, didn't try selling us anything useless or that we didn't need. The price was very good, and included everything other than your own transportation to dive sites, meals, mask/snorkel/fins/and booties. Good luck.


----------



## BenjaminHernmr (7 mo ago)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> Area code 334 looks like AL. Look for a local dive shop, otherwise, if you're looking at p'cola, call one or more of the local dive shops - they can assist. I went with MBT in p'cola and can recommend them; good education, very helpful and informative, didn't try selling us anything useless or that we didn't need. The price was very good, and included everything other than your own transportation to dive sites, meals, mask/snorkel/fins/and booties. Good luck.
> 
> 
> scuba diving


We'd like to take the beginner's courses there at Morritts. Do they have an email address where we can get something scheduled ahead of time? The type phone service we've set up doesn't allow us to make calls out of country. We'd like to schedule with the hotel as soon as is possible at the beginning of our one week trip. Thanks so much!


----------

